# Front Panel Crack In 28frls



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Just Above the marker light on the front panel just before the rubber roof line I have a small crack coming out from the side. It seems the Front Panel makes a good transtion but just before the rubber roof line it makes an abrupt rise and the panel cracked there. It is only about 2 1/2 inches long and the dealer thinks he will have to replace the whole front panel. Not sure I want the Dealer to take the panel and risk possiblity of more leaks. I have sealed the crack with a Fiberglas sealer used in the marine industry. Anyone else had a experiance such as this? Any ideas on how to proceed.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

jgheesling said:


> Just Above the marker light on the front panel just before the rubber roof line I have a small crack coming out from the side. It seems the Front Panel makes a good transtion but just before the rubber roof line it makes an abrupt rise and the panel cracked there. It is only about 2 1/2 inches long and the dealer thinks he will have to replace the whole front panel. Not sure I want the Dealer to take the panel and risk possiblity of more leaks. I have sealed the crack with a Fiberglas sealer used in the marine industry. Anyone else had a experiance such as this? Any ideas on how to proceed.


How did you even see the crack, that is very high up? Was it leaking? Now I am worried as I have the same 5er.
I guess my reply would be to have it replaced. What if it gets worse after warranty runs out?
Bob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think I would at least get the dealers opinion on it, and maybe Keystone's also. If it continues to get worse, you could be covered for it, even after warranty expiration, IF the dealer and Keystone are brought in on the loop now.

Tim


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I went out to look at ours and it's OK. As Hosehauler said I would get the Dealer and Keystone involved as well it won't hurt to cover all the bases.

Ken


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I always told my kids that they should hand wash a car before buying it. That way, they find all the bad parts of the body and/or paint. I wonder if I should take my own advice and wash my 5 before heading to the dealer for my once and last warranty work this spring?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The good thing about taking it to the dealer is you start a paper trail in case there are other issues.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hand washing is a great idea. It is a great way to inspect the TT for any imperfections. I washed my roof before retiring the TT for the season and found that one of my Maxx Air vents has come loose. All I did was tighten the bolts and added some loctite. This is also how I found some screws that the heads were broken from over torque.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. See your dealer. I was able to get an entire remodel of the bike access door after my warranty expired BECAUSE they had a paper trail of fixes on it for prior leakage.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I agree with the other comments. Let the dealer do the repair. You'll have the paper trail you need should other leaks arise. At that point its on the dealer and not you.

Good luck and don't stress over it.
Wayne


----------



## highrigger_1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi I had the same problem read my posting
Highrigger


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

One thing I have noticed here, and of course this a very small sample size, but the couple problems that have been mentioned concerning the area where the roof meets the front fiberglass have all been on '05 models. I wonder if they changed anything. I'm going to check mine this weekend -- it's an '04. I'll report back what I find.

If mine did have to be fixed, I would not hesitate for one moment to let my dealer do it. The guys I bought from (bluecrick in Spokane) are great! During the winter months they keep their techs sharp by completely rebuilding trailers and 5th wheels that have been totaled out due to accidents, weather, whatever. It's a pretty good way to really learn how these things are built and how to repair them.


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

I checked my 29F BH-S, this last weekend. I haven't got the cracking problem.

We have been running our 5er since last Oct.


----------



## highrigger_1 (Aug 8, 2004)

CWOBOATS said:


> I checked my 29F BH-S, this last weekend. I haven't got the cracking problem.
> 
> We have been running our 5er since last Oct.
> [snapback]21098[/snapback]​


Yes not yet, but if you have a 5th wheel you have a lact of support problem in that area. I know because I have seen under the skin, and my is caving in. I was just lucky that it pull apart at the seam instead of cracking the fiberglass.


----------

